# first testdrive!



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunday our New Beetle rolled out of the garage on it's own! We got on a testdrive in our neighborhood, just to feel this great moment 
There is still a lot of work to do, but this milestone was a big rock! 
So stay tuned ... it will go on


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! It looks like it gets around pretty well too! I don't envy you having to put back on all those fascia pieces though.


----------



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats! Like you "EV Grin"


----------

